# names Githyanki and Githzerai?



## whydirt (Jun 10, 2002)

Any advice for creating names of people, places and things for all things Gith?


----------



## LcKedovan (Jun 10, 2002)

Well,
I would say that in alot of cases the use of apostrophe's in both the main Gith races is evident. Since the Githzerai are also a race with much focus on history, metaphor, and the present many names are variants of old heroes as well, or indeed the same name, if not the same person in the overall scheme of time .

-Will


----------



## LostSoul (Jun 10, 2002)

They're both Chaotic, aren't they?  In that case, names may change based on the mood of the individual, the mood of the guy talking to him, the time of day, if there are other giths around, etc.


----------



## Carnifex (Jun 10, 2002)

They aren't both chaotic - githyanki are any evil alignment, while githzerai are any neutral alignment. Even in 2e, where 'zeria were mostly chaotic, they didn't have randomly changing names.

I agree with Will, put in lots of apostrophes etc  Make it sound very alien and odd, but quite... guttural, I guess.


----------



## LostSoul (Jun 10, 2002)

Carnifex said:
			
		

> *They aren't both chaotic - githyanki are any evil alignment, while githzerai are any neutral alignment. Even in 2e, where 'zeria were mostly chaotic, they didn't have randomly changing names.*




Ah, oh well, I guess I should have checked the book.  I still think that changing names would be a neat thing for a completely alien species.


----------



## Gospog (Jun 10, 2002)

Well, I just finished writing a Shadow Chasers adventure featuring Githyanki and Githezari.

I made both of the Gith leaders multi-class characters. This gave them a cool title for thier name, straight from Manual of the Planes.  The Githyanki is Gish Zazoz and the Githezari is Zerth Ra'Honic.  When making up the names, I tried to use a lot of the letters found in the names of both races (z, h, a, etc...).

As far as alignment goes, Githezari tend to be monks most of the time, so this usually nescessitates a lawful alignment, at least at some point in thier career.

Also, if you're going to send your PCs to the Astral Plane to find these Gith, check out the most current free map over at the WotC site.  It is the floating head of a dead god in the Astral Plane.

Good luck, and have fun!


----------



## Savage Wombat (Jun 10, 2002)

From the Githzerai campaign I tried to run:

*Names* 

Some of these come from Planescape rulebooks, and others from the Torment PC game

Amak
Arja’rok
Dak’kon – PC from “Torment”
Djakh
Djelekh
D’keth
Fri’hi
Hailcii’n
Hifek
Karan – factol of the Xaositects
Karath
Kars’ten
Keluk
Menyar-Ag-Gith – Zaerith of the Githzerai
M’narr
Parakk – the Ratcatcher
Ra’as
Retholien
Rivek - the Pathfinder
Rrek
Rr’ka
Selqant
Toryg
Try’ig’or
Vilquar – famous betrayer
Zerchai
Zerthimon – Githzerai hero and founder of the Githzerai

Ach’ali 
Devorxa
Elezpah
Harana’ii
Ji’li’kai
K’atzn’ii
Kii’na
Lar’il
Moraan
Rashka – Protector of Nath’kt’lan
Ro’jhi
T’cha
Treena
T’shaa
Torpel’lin

*Glossary* 

Other words made up/derived from source material

ach          matter
‘ad           house; monastery
aev          air; sky
anma       blood; life
akma       punishment; reprisal
bin           two; second
dar          world; plane
duk          fear
duu          strength
e’             all
gi             war; battle; combat
gra           grow
h’ra          animal
-i; -ai        plural ending
ia              I; me
‘ich           craft; making
ilith           flesh, meat
im            one; first
ka            light; the sun
kar           chaos
‘kt            city; fortress
l, la          comparative suffix
lan           ending
lun           time
ma, maa  to be; to *know*
n’             the (emphatic modifier)
na            path, travel
nga          circular, returning
-on           male suffix, optional
parakk     (pejorative) servant; master
q’; qua     dark; blindness
-r; -ar       adjectival ending
rra            oath
sai            thought
-th            person, entity
tu             you
vaa           pain
vil             eye; sight
yan           son; child
Zaerith     (title) first among githzerai
zer           free

Enjoy!


----------



## LcKedovan (Jun 10, 2002)

Savage Wombat said:
			
		

> *
> Glossary
> 
> Other words made up/derived from source material
> Enjoy! *




Great summary of stuff Wombat!. With the Glossary, was that something you compiled, or did it appear somewhere?

-Will


----------



## Leopold (Jun 10, 2002)

just find a babylon 5 name generator and use the names from G'Kar's people..i don't remember their names but they were very similar to gith's people..


----------



## SteelDraco (Jun 10, 2002)

*Characters from Savage Wombat's Githzerai game*

I was in Savage Wombat's githzerai game, let's see if I can remember the names of the PCs.

En'kun (my monk/psychic warrior)
Ngarrak (psychic warrior/master of chains)
Elezpah (psion/psychic healer)
R'rek (I think this was the slayer in the party)

Hmmm. That's all I can remember out of the nine PCs. SW, you still have those character sheets. Any other good ones that didn't come from your list?

I was going to start playing a psion/rogue if something happened to En'kun; his name was An'dra'tal.


----------



## Umbran (Jun 10, 2002)

LostSoul said:
			
		

> *I still think that changing names would be a neat thing for a completely alien species. *




Except... it completely defeats the purpose of having a name.  A name is a word or words that people can use to refer to you.  If it is not fairly constant, then what is the point?  

"Where's Sam?"
"Sam?  There's no Sam here."
"You sure?  Big guy, dark hair, wears black t-shirts?  Pays the rent..."
"Oh, him.  He was Sam last week.  He changed it to Qwerty Garfunkel on Thursday."
"Well, can I speak with Qwerty Garfunkel please?"
"No."
"Why not?"
"'Cause there's no Qwerty here."
"But you just said..."
"Yeah, but it's after two PM.  Now he's named Soup Kettle."
"How about we just call him 'Bigguydarkhair Wearsblacktshirts?"
"Sure.  Hey, Sam... I mean Qwer... I mean Soup!  Yeah you, big guy! Your landlord wants to talk to you..."

A culture that has constantly changing names will have hell to pay when it tries to write a history book...


----------



## Savage Wombat (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Characters from Savage Wombat's Githzerai game*



			
				SteelDraco said:
			
		

> *I was in Savage Wombat's githzerai game, let's see if I can remember the names of the PCs.
> 
> En'kun (my monk/psychic warrior)
> Ngarrak (psychic warrior/master of chains)
> ...




Found the old EXP chart.  The rest of the PCs were:

Keluk
Lii'an
R'kar
R'tak
Thrak'iar


----------

